# Solved: using Hamachi network please help



## Amycoll (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi! 
Router: Kasda 318KD-MUI
Wireless Access Point: D-Link DWL-G700AP

So, I have 2 PC's connected to internet. My desktop PC (vista home prem.) goes straight to router via cable, while laptop (xp sp3) uses access point to connect to router. Two days ago I installed Hamachi2 and created a network on it so that I use it like some sort of a LAN connection. Everything worked fine, latency was like 5-10ms. Yesterday I turned back on both PC's and some people joined my network so we can play C&C Generals online. These two guys who connected have latency 40-60ms. BUT, there came a problem, I see my laptop on Hamachi as blue dot and it says he uses this--> relayed tunnel, blocked Now his latency goes up to 500-2400ms. How come that same PC that is in same house has 2k ms latency while some other guys who live in different countries have 40ms? Port forwarding did not help since there is no quality tutorials on internet and on portforward.com its outdated and not for Hamachi2. Creating new networt didn't solve my problem and Remobo program (alternative for Hamachi) is also pretending to be dumb for me. 

Thanks, Ivan.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

No idea how to help you Ivan but have you tried all the suggestions on this website below:

http://logmeinwiki.com/wiki/Hamachi:Gaming_over_Hamachi

Good Luck!


----------



## Amycoll (Nov 12, 2008)

thank you, I followed that link you gave me and it led me to solution.
I actually had to open ports 12975 TCP and 32976 TCP, close my original LAN connection and reset it to defaults  don't know what that did but now it works like a charm. oh, and every other program that connects to internet can beat up hamachi really good and steal his connection so those should be closed also


----------

